# and these are my bettas in my breeding place



## billysurf (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5dhRGO7YmQ


----------



## JayPe3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Is this the equivalent of putting a bunch of dogs in separate small kennels?
Sure looks like it, I kind of feel bad now after reading some stuff here.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

They have clean water and good food so should be fine. That is all the fish cares about. Having 10 gallons of water is not something a fish would put up as a priority. And they are not harmed in the smaller containers. Personally I prefer a longer container that is shallower.. but to the fish it makes no difference.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Awesome set up, mines pretty similar except I burnt holes in the bottles which in hindsight was a bad idea because I made them too big and the smallies can sometimes fit through haha


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Agree 100%with Basement Betta. the system is very clean, water heated pretty well organized. Time and money has gone into it. Most betta have been bred and grown up in similar systems. Its when they are bigger and go to their new homes where they hopefully end up in a larger body of water. These fish have been raised up in small containers for hundreds of years. I like it myself but understand how others may see it differently.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Difference of opinion.. a lot of people who keep bettas as pets would hate to see the fish in the tiny bowl with no heater like the avatar 

It's similar to my set up - working on a barrack system for my breeders, but currently my breeders are in .33 - .66g kritter keepers inside large, clear bins filled with water + heater. Have 32oz deli cups for juveniles. Anything bigger (such as gallon glass jars, etc) are saved for growing up future breeders.. big tanks are saved for growing out plants, juveniles, pet bettas.. sometimes I'll toss in a breeder into the plant tank to help fertilize the plants, etc. 

It can look bad with so many small containers.. but since these fish need special requirements to live safely, and to prepare to breed.. using smaller containers is almost a must when you have so many fish to grow up and separate. 

The water seems good, is heated, their containers looked clean.. it's not a bad set up. I've seen worse, so I have to applaud billysurf for giving them a good home while growing up, breeding, etc


----------



## billysurf (Jan 12, 2013)

although they are in a small container they are healthy, varied food twice a day, water changes every three days, a constant temperature of 28 degrees, having many copies had no choice to separate them, because in the aquarium would begin to fight and get hurt, it is not advisable to have them in small containers if you're not going to take time and care.
those fish are healthy and grow well. thank all for your comments


----------

